# Getting out of the backseat



## Cycle4Fun (Feb 22, 2012)

Point your arm out in front of the board. Will that help you "reach" forward?

Don't listen to me though. I only have about 15 days experience.


----------



## JamesX (Feb 26, 2012)

My instructor told me to reach down and grab my pants at the Knee till I get use to the forward position.


----------



## 566487 (Jan 3, 2012)

Thanks, I'll try keeping my arm out or grabbing my pant leg. Part of my problem might be mental, I injured my front knee so I'm a little timid with it right now. Hopefully these drills will get me over that fear.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

it could also be in your shoulder alignment. if you ride with your shoulders "open", or so that your whole upper body is facing down hill, as opposed to keeping them "closed" then it'll be really hard to keep your weight centered. 

you want to try and focus on keeping your shoulders, hips, and ankles stacked over each other with your knees bent while also keeping your shoulders aligned with your board.

here's a picture of a proper stance


----------



## 566487 (Jan 3, 2012)

Cr0_Reps_Smit said:


> it could also be in your shoulder alignment. if you ride with your shoulders "open", or so that your whole upper body is facing down hill, as opposed to keeping them "closed" then it'll be really hard to keep your weight centered.
> 
> you want to try and focus on keeping your shoulders, hips, and ankles stacked over each other with your knees bent while also keeping your shoulders aligned with your board.
> 
> here's a picture of a proper stance


I don't think its my shoulder alignment. I don't have any pictures or video to take a real in depth look but I feel like my stance is pretty good in that department. I had an "ah hah" moment with that earlier in the season when I started getting dynamic and now I keep my shoulders and hips pretty well stacked over my board. 

The problem I think is having too much weight on my back leg, and I end up "ruddering" my turns with that back leg instead of initiating with my front foot.


----------



## 566487 (Jan 3, 2012)

Snowolf said:


> Yep. sounds like you just are not used to front foot steering. This ruddering thing is very common with self taught riders and intermediates. Focus on riding centered. Look down from time to time and check to see if you are centered or if you have gotten back. You should have equal knee bend in both front and back leg. When initiating turns, try to make a conscious effort to shift forward so that the front knee is bent more than the back knee. Using fore-aft movements also will help you to ride dynamic and not get stuck in a static position which seems to be what is happening to you now.


Thanks, this sounds spot on (i'm self taught and intermediate i guess). i think the ruddering thing is a carry over from when i first learned how to link turns and had to speed check often to keep myself in control. i know my front leg tends to straighten out when im making hard turns at speed or when im in bumpy/mogul areas. i'll have to make that conscious effort to correct this when im out on the mountain this weekend.


----------

